# Generator Installation



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I would use a 480 Volt 3 phase generator, and a single transfer switch which would feed the disconnects for the 2 transformers.

What is your anticipated connected load during emergency use? (Need office equip load calcs here)

DO they want to be able to run everything at once? 

Or, could they stand to utilize some load shedding relays limiting the required size of the beastie....?


----------



## Noway (Mar 16, 2011)

kbsparky said:


> What is your anticipated connected load during emergency use? (Need office equip load calcs here)
> 
> DO they want to be able to run everything at once?
> 
> Or, could they stand to utilize some load shedding relays limiting the required size of the beastie....?


Total anticipated load is about 190A. I told them about load shedding. The owner said all at once would be nice but not necessary.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Ditto on the one unit. Sell em the bigger genset. Load shedding is silly.


----------



## Noway (Mar 16, 2011)

kbsparky said:


> I would use a 480 Volt 3 phase generator, and a single transfer switch which would feed the disconnects for the 2 transformers.


The disconnects for the transformers are 2 breakers in the main switchboard.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Noway said:


> The disconnects for the transformers are 2 breakers in the main switchboard.


Even better


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Noway said:


> The disconnects for the transformers are 2 breakers in the main switchboard.


Then you would have to buy 2 more disconnects, and wire them downstream from the transfer switch. 

I would consider using a couple of breakers, mounted in separate NEMA-1 enclosures (indoor installation) fed off of a wireway/trough, or a small I-line panel.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

480 volt generator, feed one 100 amp distribution panel board with two breakers, one for each transformer. 
Install two small transfer switches connected to load centers with the dedicated circuits.


----------



## Selectric (Aug 18, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Then you would have to buy 2 more disconnects, and wire them downstream from the transfer switch.
> 
> I would consider using a couple of breakers, mounted in separate NEMA-1 enclosures (indoor installation) fed off of a wireway/trough, or a small I-line panel.


I agree. I would install a XFER switch, normal fed from the service with one 3-phase circuit, load feeding a small DP then move both XFMRS to the small DP. Does the office equipment have UPS's? If not you need to sell them to your customer.


----------

